# Steps to replace morrow brake lining



## oquinn (Jul 24, 2018)

Has anyone put a new lining on their Morrow?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2018)

Not sure what you mean by "new lining". Pics of what you are talking about? V/r Shawn


----------

